#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Песни с буддийским смыслом

## Eugeny

Предлагаю в этой теме указывать песни с буддийским смыслом вот например:
1)Группа Восток - Миражи
2)Олег Даль - Есть только миг
3)Buddha Sweetie Boys-просветление

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Предлагаю в этой теме указывать песни с буддийским смыслом вот например:
> 1)Группа Восток - Миражи
> 2)Олег Даль - Есть только миг
> 3)Buddha Sweetie Boys-просветление


А смысл ?  :Confused:

----------

Кузьмич (07.05.2012), Ондрий (27.04.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> А смысл ?


Слушать,вдохновляться

----------

Маркион (24.06.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

> Слушать,вдохновляться


Если я Вам скажу , что в песнях "Агаты Кристи" буддизма больше , чем в Палийском Каноне , Вы мне поверите ?

----------

Алевлад (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Если я Вам скажу , что в песнях "Агаты Кристи" буддизма больше , чем в Палийском Каноне , Вы мне поверите ?


Палийский канон,как и другие это сам буддизм

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Палийский канон,как и другие это сам буддизм


......................................................................................................................................................

----------


## Егор С.

Навскидку вспомнилось: Рома ВПР - Рой
Песня кому-то может показаться мрачноватой, но она хорошо иллюстрирует непостоянство


Listen or download Рома ВПР Рой for free on Prostopleer

----------

Алевлад (26.04.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012), Доня (14.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Big Grin:  У БГ было явное переосмысление буддийского Пути....

А кроме шуток, меня вдохновляют песни Миларепы и Бодхисаттвачарья-аватара. Как жаль, что их нельзя слышать в оригинальном исполнении авторов.... :Embarrassment:

----------

Алевлад (26.04.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> У БГ было явное переосмысление буддийского Пути....


Это ремейк песни Майка Науменко. С моей точки зрения, очень неудачный.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.04.2012), Кузьмич (07.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Спасибо автору ! 
Хотел создать тему но мне неможно !

Прошу прощение если иногда мат. Будда РЭП

----------

Алевлад (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Очень плохая музыка.

----------

Wyrd (27.04.2012), Алевлад (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012), Велеслав (28.07.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012), Кузьмич (07.05.2012), Мага (16.05.2012), Маркион (24.06.2013), Тао (27.04.2012)

----------


## Joy

мрачная песня о непостоянстве  :Wink:

----------

Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, нет ничего лучше этой песни. Я до сих пор плачу иногда, когда ее слышу.

----------

Алевлад (27.04.2012)

----------


## Бо



----------

Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Егор С. (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Игнат  задумчиво уперся руками в  подбородок и  замолчал, вслушиваясь в пение:

     Ой-да подули ветры злы-ы-е
     Да-а с восточной стороны-ы
     И сорвали желту шапку
     С моей буйной головы...

     Я некоторое время  ожидал комментария, но его  не последовало.  Тогда я сам решился нарушить молчание.
     - Насчет  ветров  с востока я  еще  понять  могу,  -  сказал  я,  - как говорится, ex orienta lux. Но почему шапку-то срывает?
     - А чтоб привязанностей не было.
     - А почему шапка желтая?
     -  Так мы ж Гелугпа.  Вот и шапки у нас  желтые.  Были  бы Кармапа, так шапка была бы красная.
(С)

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), Chong_Kwan (03.08.2012), Алевлад (27.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Джнянаваджра (27.04.2012), Кузьмич (07.05.2012), Маркион (24.06.2013), Сауди (27.04.2012), Фил (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012), Шавырин (27.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

_«Хорошо Бахия, тебе следует тренироваться так: «В видимом должно быть просто видимое; в слышимом должно быть просто слышимое; в ощущаемом должно быть просто ощущаемое; в осознаваемом должно быть просто осознаваемое.
Когда, Бахия, для тебя в видимом будет просто видимое; в слышимом будет просто слышимое; в ощущаемом будет просто ощущаемое; в осознаваемом будет просто осознаваемое, тогда ты не будешь существовать «с этим». А когда ты не существуешь «с этим», тогда ты не существуешь «в этом». Когда, Бахия, ты не существуешь «в этом», тогда ты не существуешь ни в том, ни в другом, ни посередине этих двух. Так происходит конец страдания»2.
В тот же момент, как Бахия услышал это короткое учение Благословенного, его ум мгновенно освободился от всех загрязнений и привязанности. Господин же, сказав это короткое наставление, пошёл дальше._

----------


## Шавырин

Как по мне,  если выкладывать песни с "буддийским смыслом", то необходимо и людям донести в чём их буддийский смысл.

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012), Леонид Ш (27.04.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Joy (27.04.2012), Алевлад (27.04.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Песня есть только миг не совсем подходит. Сам грубый миг делится на множество мгновений и так до бесконечности, и эти мгновения неуловимы. То есть вроде нет мига между прошлым и будущим. Есть прошлое и будущее но конкретной точки между ними не уловить.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Как по мне,  если выкладывать песни с "буддийским смыслом", то необходимо и людям донести в чём их буддийский смысл.


Ну дык тред про музыкальные пристрастия, уже год назад как прикрыли, а пристрастия никуда не делись  :Smilie:  Поэтому этот тред подхватывает эстафету, и со второй страницы, песен с буддийским смыслом, здесь скорее всего уже не будет совсем.

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), Шавырин (27.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как по мне,  если выкладывать песни с "буддийским смыслом", то необходимо и людям донести в чём их буддийский смысл.


В том, что слушать многие из этих "песен"--мучительно.

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), Wyrd (27.04.2012), Джыш (27.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (27.04.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012), Кузьмич (07.05.2012), Мансур (27.04.2012), Ондрий (27.04.2012), Федор Ф (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012), Шавырин (27.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

привет Джышу



и не надо бебе, моя песня - с самым настоящим смыслом)

----------

Джыш (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Просто занятная версия, без клавикорда и баса:

----------

Vladiimir (02.05.2012), Алевлад (27.04.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

Очень "дзенская" песня. 
Enjoy the silence.  :Cool:

----------

Eugeny (27.04.2012), Алевлад (27.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012), Сергей Ч (28.04.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши



----------

Joy (27.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.04.2012)

----------


## Рюдзи

Listen or download Оргия праведников Убить свою мать for free on Prostopleer

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Если чисто повдохновляца... то:

1. Купер - "ЙА" (2006) (Меня ооооч вдохновило)  :Smilie: 
2. Afrosamurai - OST
Но это только для атмосферы востока   :Big Grin: 

3. Sina Vodjani - Sacred Buddha (2002) (С голосом юного Кармапы Ургьена Тринле Дордже)
4. Для дзенщиков есть хороший альбом - Tony Scott - Music for Zen meditation (чистая сякухати и банджо  :Big Grin: (не знаю, как верно называется))

----------


## Рюдзи

> (не знаю, как верно называется))


Кото.

----------

Anthony (27.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Очень "дзенская" песня. 
> Enjoy the silence.


Никогда не читал текст этой песни которая всегда так западала в душу !
Супер !
Спасибо вам !

----------


## Wyrd

The way the willow leans over the brook
Like a person dropping down, crying for his lover
The way the willow leans over the brook
Like a person dropping down, crying for his lover
Reminds me of last autumn when, bowing down,
I pledged myself, I pledged myself, I pledged myself to you.
I pledged myself, I pledged myself, I pledged myself to you.

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Ванесса Паради - Есть.



Сдесь есть краски
Птицы, размах крыльев,
Борющихся с ветром
Сдесь есть границы,
Расстояния и твоя походка,
Когда ты идешь впереди

Сдесь есть трещины,
Закрытые замки,
Как взлетевшие воздушные змеи
Сдесь есть литтература,
Отсутствие порыва,
Инерция и движение

Иногда мы видим вещи,
Так как они есть
И спрашиваем себя «Почему?»
Так как они могли бы быть,
Говоря себе «Почему бы и нет?»

Сдесь есть, есть...
Если бы мы не торопились,
Если бы мы немного повременили...
Сдесь есть литтература,
Отсутствие порыва,
Инерция и движение

Иногда мы видим вещи,
Так как они есть
И спрашиваем себя «Почему?»
Иногда мы их видим,
Так как они могли бы быть,
Говоря себе «Почему бы и нет?»

Сдесь есть тайны,
Тишина под морем,
Которые борются со временем
Сдесь есть границы, твоя походка
Когда ты идешь прямо впереди

Сдесь есть шепот,
Вздох, приключение,
Как запутавшиеся воздушные змеи
Сдесь есть литтература
Недостаток порыва
Инерция и движение

Иногда мы видим вещи,
Так как они есть
И спрашиваем себя «Почему?»
Иногда мы их видим,
Так как они могли бы быть,
Говоря себе «Почему бы и нет?»

Иногда мы видим вещи,
Так как они есть
И спрашиваем себя «Почему?»
Иногда мы их видим,
Так как они могли бы быть,
Говоря себе «Почему бы и нет?»

----------


## Wyrd

Здесь! Здесь!  :Cry:   :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012), Фил (28.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Ну и последняя, тоже без слов. Меня с нее иногда выносило вообще, не мог ничего делать, сидел и слушал.

----------


## Тао

Дайте мне номер-люкс в Гранд-отеле Ритц — 
Я этого не хочу, 
Драгоценности от Шанель — 
Мне этого не хочется. 
Дайте мне лимузин — 
Что мне с ним делать? 
Папалапапапа 
Подарите мне персонал — 
Что мне с ним делать? 
Небольшой замок в Невшатель — 
Это не для меня. 
Подарите мне Эйфелеву башню — 
Что мне с ней делать? 

Припев:

Я хочу любви, радости, 
Хорошего настроения, 
И ваши деньги 
Меня не осчастливят. 
Я хочу умереть с чистой совестью. 
Так, давайте, я вам открою мою свободу, 
Забудьте, в таком случае, ваши стереотипы. 
Добро пожаловать в мою реальность. 

Мне надоели ваши хорошие манеры, 
Это слишком для меня. 
Я ем руками, 
И я такая , какая есть. 
Я громко говорю и я откровенна, 
Извините меня. 
Кончено лицемерие, я сваливаю отсюда 
Мне надоело слышать шаблонные речи. 
Посмотрите на меня! 
В любом случае, я на вас не сержусь. 
Я вот такая , какая есть 
Я вот такая, какая есть 

Припев
Припев

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Припев
> Припев


Кстати её альбом очень большой хит был, золотой или платиновый диск, не помню. Начинала петь на улице. Кстати что самое интересное то смотря на неё в репортажах и интервью, она действительно такая  :Smilie:  Абсолютно простая и открытая. Молодец.

----------

Тао (28.04.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Кстати её альбом очень большой хит был, золотой или платиновый диск, не помню. Начинала петь на улице. Кстати что самое интересное то смотря на неё в репортажах и интервью, она действительно такая  Абсолютно простая и открытая. Молодец.


Да, мне тоже очень нравится. Просто-таки обожаю. Особенно эту песню  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Надеюсь она живёт так, как поёт в этой песне.  :Wink:

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012), Тао (28.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Если честно, за текстом в этой песни, я не увидел ни естественности, не искренности.

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012), Тао (28.04.2012)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алевлад (29.04.2012), Нико (29.04.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWhzNJR_4e0

Барбарики - песня о Доброте))

Очень в тему, на мой взгляд)) Мы с ребенком втыкаем))

----------

Дина Скатова (22.06.2012), Юй Кан (29.04.2012)

----------


## Егор С.

сильная песня

----------


## Нико

> 


"Ты только не взорвись на полдороге, товарищ Сердце". )))))

Обожаю Советский Союз за его песни. И ещё за то, что Далай-лама при том режиме неоднократно приезжал. ))))

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=VkGc8i78AE8

Ностальгия замучила.

----------


## Dechen Norzang

*Ты - человек*
Песня из телевизионного фильма "Приключения Электроника"
Музыка: Евгений Крылатов. Слова: Юрий Энтин. Исполняет: БДХ, солист Алёша Фадеев. Исполнение 1980г.

http://www.sovmusic.ru/m/tichelov.mp3

----------


## Нико

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVLG_...eature=related

Очень буддийская песня, ИМХО

----------


## Dechen Norzang

*Песня долга и отваги*
Музыка: Александра Пахмутова. Слова: Николай Добронравов. Исполняет: Александр Ворошило. Исполнение 1970г.


Listen or download Песня долга и отваги for free on Prostopleer

----------


## Dechen Norzang

*Меня зовут рабочий класс*
Песня из телевизионного фильма "Большая перемена"
Музыка: Э. Колмановский. Слова: М, Танич.

http://www.sovmusic.ru/m/menyazov.mp3

Удивительная песня. Эго растворяется в коллективном Я, в результате чего достигается причастность ко всему на Земле.)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

*Всё, что мы отдадим*
Музыка: Георгий Мовсесян. Слова: О.Писаржевская и А.Монастырёв. Исполняет: Валентин Дьяконов


Listen or download Всё что мы отдадим for free on Prostopleer

Знаем, что станет нашим все, что мы отдадим....

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Peter Gabriel - More Than This




Нечто большее

Я проснулся, снаружи было темно
Был тихий предрассветный час.
Я открыл дверь и вышел.
Земля была холодна

Я шагал до тех пор, пока были силы идти
В те места, где я никогда не был
В воздухе возникло какое-то движение,
Прямо передо мной, и я увидел

Нечто большее
Нечто большее
Намного большее
Нечто исключительное
Когда все, что у тебя есть не важно
Нечто большее
Я стою, чувствуя единение
Я весь где-то там
Прямо рядом с тобой

Все началось, когда я увидел, как корабль пошел ко дну
Я видел, как он боролся с морем
И неожиданно пропал
Напротив меня

Мы заняты построением больших планов
На основании того, что у нас есть, 
Но ничто не рушится так быстро, как будущее
И ничто так не удерживает нас, как прошлое, до тех пор, пока мы не увидим

Нечто большее
Нечто большее
Намного большее
Нечто за границами всего этого
Нечто большее
Проникающее сквозь нас
Нечто большее
Я стою в одиночестве, чувствуя единение
Я весь где-то там
Прямо рядом с тобой

Но все нормально
Когда с каждым днем мы теряем частичку чего-то
До сих пор все хорошо, хорошо, хорошо
Как слова, образуя фразы, обретают смысл

Нечто большее
Простирается за воображением
Нечто большее
Находится выше звезд
С головой наполненной битком
Осколками картинок
Я весь где-то там
Прямо рядом с тобой

Нечто намного большее
Нечто исключительное
Когда все, что у тебя есть не важно
Нечто большее
Я стою, чувствуя единение
Я весь где-то там
Прямо рядом с тобой

Нечто большее
Нечто большее
Нечто большее

----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------

Pema Sonam (06.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

После Арии и Агаты Кристи эту тему можно закрывать  :Cry:

----------

Алексей Каверин (06.05.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Тихая музыка смерти. Смотреть до конца.

----------

Алевлад (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Тихая музыка смерти. Смотреть до конца.


Не досмотрела до конца. Мне хватило. УЖАС.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Не досмотрела до конца. Мне хватило. УЖАС.


Зря. 
В конце смысл всего видио.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зря. 
> В конце смысл всего видио.


Смысл, по мне, в том, что начинают войны политики и генералы, а гибнут на них офицеры, солдаты и мирные люди...

----------

Алевлад (08.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Смысл, по мне, в том, что начинают войны политики и генералы, а гибнут на них офицеры, солдаты и мирные люди...


И это тоже... Даже не знаю что сказать...
Кстати вы обратили внимание на слово "тут весело" перед тем как солдат начал стрелять из пулемёта?

Очень интересно наблюдать это в себе... до сих пор не отпустило... Холодный душ

----------


## Нико

Нет, смысл этого кино мне не не понятен

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Вот еще про войнушку, с буддийским антуражем. 

*Оргия Праведников  - Вперед и вверх!*

----------

Wyrd (15.05.2012), Алевлад (07.05.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Чисто дзогченовская тема.

----------

Echo (14.06.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.05.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Смотрю я тут на репертуар и вопрос возникает сам собой... По какому загадочному критерию, некоторые из участников темы, песни с "буддийским смыслом" от "с небуддийским" отличают???  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (15.05.2012), Джигме (15.05.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012), Кузьмич (17.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Чисто дзенская тема  :Smilie:

----------

Алевлад (23.06.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Смысл, по мне, в том, что начинают войны политики и генералы, а гибнут на них офицеры, солдаты и мирные люди...


Посмотрел кино Белый тигр Карена Шахназарова. Там в конце Гитлер интересные вещи говорит. Всегда Гитлера таким не в себе рисовали, но тут Гитлер вполне адекватный и даже заставляет прислушаться.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

*Teshima Aoi  – Theru no Uta*

Далеко за вечерним облаком 
Сокол парит одинокий. 
Я слышу его грустный крик. 
В безмолвном ветре он один летит. 
Рассекает небо крыльями. 
И нет отдыха ему там никогда... 

Никто не знает что в сердце моём, 
В сердце как у этого сокола. 
Никто не знает что в сердце моём. 
Одиноко соколу в небе... 

По полевой дороге иду я 
И друг идёт рядом со мной. 
Мы с тобой всегда одни. 
На лугу цикады стрекочут где-то. 
Мы смотрим друг на друга и что-то 
Я никак не могу слово сказать. 

Никто не знает что в сердце моём. 
Я одинока на свете этом. 
Никто не знает что в сердце моём, 
Одиночество грустно...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5w3qqviGjg



*Niji - Aoi Teshima*


A wild flower blooming on a hill
Swaying near my feet
After the rain ended
And light is reaching into my heart

(The bright road
I am going along
The wind in my memories
Blowing against my cheek feels nice)

Living in the sky
And granting wishes
The rainbow smiles
Nothing can replace a heart
So you have to protect it

(A treasure that isn't lost
shines

Actually the gras glistening like a jewel
The Power of your dreams
The singing rays of the sun
It all echoes is this world

Even when I was wounded and confused,
Far at a distance and alone
With arms wide open I looked up
At the rainbow of light)

I think everything here
is raised by love

Living in the sky
And granting wishes
The rainbow smiles
Nothing can replace a heart
So you have to protect it

A treasure that isn't lost
shines

It shines in my heart

----------

Алевлад (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Посмотрел кино Белый тигр Карена Шахназарова. Там в конце Гитлер интересные вещи говорит. Всегда Гитлера таким не в себе рисовали, но тут Гитлер вполне адекватный и даже заставляет прислушаться.


Так он действительно говорил интересные вещи и многих даже заставил к себе прислушаться.....

----------

Wyrd (15.05.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012), Сауди (15.05.2012), Фил (29.06.2012), Юй Кан (15.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Чисто дзогченовская тема.


Аахаахахахаааха )))))

Кстати всегда думал что первичнее А или ОМ, какой звук натуральнее ...

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Чисто дзогченовская тема.




Что здесь дзогченовского? :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Что здесь дзогченовского?


Мантру начитывает  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Алевлад (23.06.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), Алпа (22.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Мантру начитывает


Какая же это мантра? Просто воют два подростка.  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (17.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Какая же это мантра? Просто воют два подростка.


Видимо мантра с юмором была  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dechen Norzang

> Какая же это мантра? Просто воют два подростка.


Подростки не воют а поют. Воют волки.

----------


## Ванька

ребятки-то, вроде, из темы не выпадали по жизни  :Big Grin:   :Mad:

----------


## Миррая

...

----------


## Миррая

...

----------


## Миррая

*songs-from-sacred-islands*

----------


## Миррая



----------

Алевлад (23.06.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

На мой взгляд, самый, самый Автор Лок Док и Тош

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ну раз уж пошла такая пьянка  :Smilie:  :

----------

Алевлад (02.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

Молитва
автор я
Кружатся, кружатся скоро подружатся ….. 
спутники верные,
силы безмерные самые, самые,
самые лучшие,
кажется время еще не упущено,
время сказать все слова и молитвы…
к Богу, любому, здесь, бОльше чем рифмы!
Я загадаю быть рядом с тобой
хочу только это,
а, впрочем, постой…
мир бы неплохо с тобой покорить,
всех распугать и счастьем накрыть,
не знаю я точно пока те Пути,
которые к Славе должны привести,
возможно и проза,
возможно, те песни, которые вы напеваете вместе,
я сказки хочу свои написать,
чтоб ими о главном стихами сказать,
чтоб мысли читались не лезя наружу,
чтобы Сказками с теми тепло было в стужу,
чтобы мысли Светили, потом сквозь года,
и людям они помогали всегда.
Тебе я желаю собрать стадионы
Поверь, так и будет
напрасны все стоны,
я видела это часто во сне,
там много народу
и слава тебе,
своей же отчизне хочу пожелать
всегда быть на гребне
в тоске не стоять,
я маме желаю здоровья и Света
и сыну желаю в подарок полсвета, (лишь лучшего света).
друзьям всем, что файлами сердца хранятся,
желаю вначале в себе разобраться,
когда разберетесь
пойдет все путем,
все будет отлично и ночью и днем.
врагам я желаю остаться в пучине,
чтоб мыслями светлыми их научили,
когда просветляться поднимутся пусть,
но им не позволю касаться я муз,
собаке своей долгих лет пожелаю…
Кого-то забыла?! уже и не знаю…
Буддистам желаю в нирвану попасть,
кто верит в Христа – спасенья дозвать,
а тем кто в Мухаммеда верит, желаю,
Коран, увы, с вами я не читаю,
но знаю я точно, что там нет войны –
и все по-большОму вы дети земли. 
Я уточнюсь щас лишь в одном месте
насчет человека, с которым я вместе,
чтоб не было снова тут заковырки,
вы поняли имя?!...
, без улыбки. Кружатся, кружатся скоро подружатся ….. 
спутники верные,
силы безмерные самые, самые,
самые лучшие,
кажется время еще не упущено,
время сказать все слова и молитвы…
к Богу, любому, здесь, бОльше чем рифмы!
Я загадаю быть рядом с тобой
хочу только это,
а, впрочем, постой…
мир бы неплохо с тобой покорить,
всех распугать и счастьем накрыть,
не знаю я точно пока те Пути,
которые к Славе должны привести,
возможно и проза,
возможно, те песни, которые вы напеваете вместе,
я сказки хочу свои написать,
чтоб ими о главном стихами сказать,
чтоб мысли читались не лезя наружу,
чтобы Сказками с теми тепло было в стужу,
чтобы мысли Светили, потом сквозь года,
и людям они помогали всегда.
Тебе (Артур) я желаю собрать стадионы
Поверь, так и будет
напрасны все стоны,
я видела это часто во сне,
там много народу
и слава тебе,
своей же отчизне хочу пожелать
всегда быть на гребне
в тоске не стоять,
я маме желаю здоровья и Света
и сыну желаю в подарок полсвета, (лишь лучшего света).
друзьям всем, что файлами сердца хранятся,
желаю вначале в себе разобраться,
когда разберетесь
пойдет все путем,
все будет отлично и ночью и днем.
врагам я желаю остаться в пучине,
чтоб мыслями светлыми их научили,
когда просветляться поднимутся пусть,
но им не позволю касаться я муз,
собаке своей долгих лет пожелаю…
Кого-то забыла?! уже и не знаю…
Буддистам желаю в нирвану попасть,
кто верит в Христа – спасенья дозвать,
а тем кто в Мухаммеда верит, желаю,
Коран, увы, с вами я не читаю,
но знаю я точно, что там нет войны –
и все по-большОму вы дети земли. 
Я уточнюсь щас лишь в одном месте
насчет человека, с которым я вместе,
чтоб не было снова тут заковырки,
вы поняли имя?! ... без улыбки.
Да, Тринле – спасибо, спасибо тебе огромное счастье что ТЫ на земле!!!
И Шиве спасибо и Индре и ВСЕМ я перечислю весь Ваш предел.
И главное верить, конечно,
Малыш (Тош), ты зря так об этом надрывно кричишь
я верю, в тебя,
и тебе я желаю, ну самого лучшего в этой судьбе. 
Знаю. Я знаю, ты лишь один там понял игру,
я нотами сердца не обману
кто, что там писал, если честно не знаю,
тебя одного я как книгу читаю,
конечно, не магия, статус в контакте
я все вам сказала, до встречи на счатьЕ.
ЕЕ

----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------


## Wyrd

:EEK!:

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> 


О боже это рэп !!! Какая гадость, о боже !! Я в шоке  :EEK!: 

Вашь ум наполнен стереотипами, сейчас рэп это одно из самых дхармичных направлений в музыке.
:|

----------

Edwardb (06.09.2012), Катя Е (18.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

:Frown:

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вашь ум наполнен стереотипами, *сейчас рэп это одно из самых дхармичных направлений в музыке*.
> :|


И выделенное -- один из стереотипов, имеющих отношение к моде, но не к Дхарме. %)

----------

Kit (18.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> И выделенное -- один из стереотипов, имеющих отношение к моде, но не к Дхарме. %)


А что в миру не есть мода ?
Жизнь это мода, она имеет свойство заканчиваться.

----------


## Wyrd

слился и завел разговор за жизнь  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

Алексей, я сразу распознала в Вас тайного репера.  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> 


Вряд ли это "Зен монк", больше на японского тантрика похож.

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Rap rap rap  :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Катя Е (18.07.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Вряд ли это "Зен монк", больше на японского тантрика похож.


Это таки дзен монк. Так в Сото кинхин (медитация в движении) делают, правда без колокольчика.

----------


## Катя Е

> О боже это рэп !!! Какая гадость, о боже !! Я в шоке 
> 
> Вашь ум наполнен стереотипами, сейчас рэп это одно из самых дхармичных направлений в музыке.
> :|


Нам надо объединить усилия, я как раз на досуге реп пишу : )))))))))
Вы мне будите в прозе, а я в стихах, перепою, будем продвигать…

----------

Anthony (18.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

Орёл, телец и др.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вряд ли это "Зен монк", больше на японского тантрика похож.


Да я тоже так подумал. Нашел странным тот факт что он читает мантры, имеет чётки, и калакольчик с ваджрой.
Но очень вдохновляюще выглядит



> Rap rap rap


рэп шмеп  :Kiss:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Нам надо объединить усилия, я как раз на досуге реп пишу : )))))))))
> Вы мне будите в прозе, а я в стихах, перепою, будем продвигать…


У меня реп не получается (( Только по Дхамме иногда рифмы сами вылетают, но это когда на волне... а так я больше художник стены мулевал по молодости :Embarrassment: 
Рэп дело тонкое

----------


## Алексей Каверин

"_Я искал ответы,
А оказалось они прямо у меня перед носом
Просто
Важно правильно поставить вопросы
Острые

Не стоит строить иллюзий
Я ограждаю свой разум от разных конфузий
От мнений ценичных судий
Мораль моих слов может гласить:
Мы доходим до конца и начинаем жить..._"

Что взять с этих репперков... О какой Дхамме вообще речь... вы что...

----------


## Леонид Ш

Что-то песни есть, а буддийского смысла нет. Очередная тема для выпячивания музыкальных предпочтений и музыкального вкуса, или отсутствия такового.

----------

AndyZ (18.07.2012), Anthony (18.07.2012), Bob (18.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Это таки дзен монк. Так в Сото кинхин (медитация в движении) делают, правда без колокольчика.


ВЫ колокольчик видите?

----------


## Anthony

> Что-то песни есть, а буддийского смысла нет. Очередная тема для выпячивания музыкальных предпочтений и музыкального вкуса, или отсутствия такового.



А разве буддизм - это что-то отстраненное от жизни? В любой песне можно найти отголоски буддизма.
А если чистый буддизм искать, то нужно тему создать с мантрами.

А вкус - это дело субъективное  :Wink:  Люблю рэп, что ж теперь вкуса нет? Не люблю русский рок - вывод тот же? Кто-то не любит рэп, мне тоже его считать безвкусным человеком?

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> ВЫ колокольчик видите?


А что с ним? Во время интервью с учителем используется такой же.
А то как он ходит, где каждый шаг состоит из 3-х осознанных движений - это в Сото, больше нигде не встречал.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А разве буддизм - это что-то отстраненное от жизни? В любой песне можно найти отголоски буддизма.
> А если чистый буддизм искать, то нужно тему создать с мантрами.
> 
> А вкус - это дело субъективное  Люблю рэп, что ж теперь вкуса нет? Не люблю русский рок - вывод тот же? Кто-то не любит рэп, мне тоже его считать безвкусным человеком?


Кстати Антони, Вы на ххру сидите?

----------


## Dron

> А что с ним? Во время интервью с учителем используется такой же.
> А то как он ходит, где каждый шаг состоит из 3-х осознанных движений - это в Сото, больше нигде не встречал.


То есть тут заснято интервью с учителем в динамике, просто учитель в кадр не уместился?

----------


## Anthony

> Кстати Антони, Вы на ххру сидите?


Не, не сижу.
Единственный форум, на котором сижу - БФ.
Музыку вконтакте слушаю. Из современников никого почти не слушаю - все одинаковые.
Слушаю то, на чем рос. И их новинки.

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Слушаю то, на чем рос. И их новинки.


Да аналогично, рос на Касте  :Smilie:  Вы на БедБи насколько я смог увидеть в других постах?

----------


## Anthony

Да.... уже 12 лет с ними  :Smilie: 
Город джунглей, Каменный лес, Легенды гангстеров - шедевры!
В альбоме World Wide тоже есть чего послушать хорошего.

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А разве буддизм - это что-то отстраненное от жизни? В любой песне можно найти отголоски буддизма.


Ну это богатое воображение нужно иметь, как в том анекдоте, про мужика, который во всем видел сексуальный подтекст. В названии темы заявлено "песни с буддийским смыслом", зашел, а тут практически нет таких.




> А вкус - это дело субъективное  Люблю рэп, что ж теперь вкуса нет? Не люблю русский рок - вывод тот же? Кто-то не любит рэп, мне тоже его считать безвкусным человеком?


О вкусах не спорят. К тому же они меняются со временем: сейчас, пока вы молодой - вам нравится рэп, в среднем возрасте ваш вкус изменится, в зрелом изменится еще раз и т.п.

----------

Anthony (18.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Да, думается мне, что не в возрасте дело  :Smilie: 
Синатра и Дин Мартин - вполне себе великовозрастная музыка. Но тем не менее - слушаю.
А если взять тот же быдлошансон.. так мне он ни в 13, ни в 26 не нравится. И врядли понравится когда.
Так же стоит учитывать разницу поколений. Вы в свои сорок, являетесь совершенно другим человеком, нежели чем будут те, кто станет сорокалетним из моего поколения.

----------


## Aion

Андрей Школин -  Высотка

----------


## Anthony

Вот уже близок конец,
Вот передо мной финальный занавес,
Друг мой, я скажу это прямо,
Я останусь при своем мнении, в котором я
уверен.

Я прожил яркую жизнь,
Я исходил все дороги,
Но более того, гораздо более того
Я делал это по-своему.

Сожаления, у меня их немного,
Настолько, что они не заслуживают
упоминания,
Я делал то, что должен был сделать,
И я всегда понимал истинное значение
происходящего.

Я планировал каждый путь,
Каждый осторожный шаг вдоль кратчайшей
дороги,
Но что гораздо важнее, так это то, что
Я делал это по-своему.

Да, были времена, я уверен, ты знал,
Когда я откусывал больше, чем мог прожевать,
Но, несмотря на это, когда возникало
сомнение,
Я глотал это и выплевывал.
Я противостоял всему и я держался достойно,
И делал это по-своему.

Я любил, я смеялся и плакал,
Я был переполнен, я получил свою долю
неудач,
И сейчас, когда слезы затихли,
Мне всё это кажется просто забавным.

Подумать только, я делал все это,
И, если мне будет позволено сказать,
без ложной скромности,
"Нет, не просите меня,
Я делал это по-своему".

Что есть человек? Что есть у него?
Если не он сам, то - ничего.
Описать то, что он действительно чувствует,
а не слова того, кто преклоняет колени.
История моей жизни свидетельствует о том,
что я держал её удары -
И делал это по-своему.

----------


## Anthony

А вообще... переименовывайте уже тему в "Хорошую музыку"  :Big Grin: 
Вряд ли наберется много чистой буддистской музыки.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Кстати, в разделе "образ жизни", открыт подраздел "музыка" http://board.buddhist.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=101 Так что желающие, могут открыть там тему "Любимая музыка", что-бы здесь не оффтопить, и не видеть в каждой песне буддийские идеи  :Wink:

----------

Anthony (19.07.2012), Vladiimir (18.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (19.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

я щетаю, что порнограйнд - одно из самых дхармичных направлений в современной музыке.
это видно, если почитать тексты к таким опусам легендарных Cock and Ball Torture, как, например, Faggot Filter, Supreme Genital Goddess, Heterosexual Testesterone Compressor, Barbaric Teenage Orgasm Simulator, King Anus III, Enema Bulldozer, Tampon Terrorizer, Cellulite Convoy, Candy Teen Pussy Pleasers... ох, можно перечислять бесконечно, настолько богата тематика. Я просто советовал бы начать духовное путешествие с переслушивания альбома Sadoshizmo с начала и до конца.

У меня есть подозрение, что они тайно приняли буддизм тибетской традиции и достигли определенных успехов на Пути. Посмотрите на них, вот эти ребята:

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.07.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012), Фил (20.07.2012)

----------


## Тигги

Мне очень эта вещь нравится, именно музыка.

----------

Anthony (20.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012)

----------


## Тигги

А это любимая буддийская. Словно горный воздух действует. По-крайней мере на меня.

  Listen or download Logos Devachan for free on Prostopleer

----------


## Anthony

> Мне очень эта вещь нравится, именно музыка.


Послушайте Ризу. Должно понравиться. Сэмплы одного духа  :Smilie: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post492778

----------

Тигги (21.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

Мне кажется самая самая песня Наташи Власовой Попрошу у неба об одном, попрошу с ТОБОЮ рядом быть, кто-то скажет я дышу тобой очень может быть...

----------


## Aion



----------

Катя Е (21.07.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

О вреде жадности  :Smilie:   :Kiss:  http://rghost.ru/39405563

----------


## Игорь Ю

Русскую музыку почти не слушаю, а знание иностранных языков скудное. Вот, если быстро по памяти:

Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence
Depeche Mode - Waiting For The Night
Sting - Shape Of My Heart

Если слушать электронику (не клубняк), то чем не в буддистском духе? Вообще без слов. Спокойный Эмбиэнт Moby, к примеру.

----------


## Игорь Ю

Вот торкает сильно видео.

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Игорь Ю

Ой последнее видео имеет запрет хот-линкинга. На ю тьюбе можно послушать.

И вот еще:

----------


## Дондог

Первая Истина Святого

----------


## Рахель

Знаменитые Rolling Stones тоже были не чужды буддийской тематике. 
Их песня на буддийскую тему "Gomper" ("Послушница гомпы"). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVQkfUUVb_0

_По озеру с цветками лилий
На исходе вечера
Она плавно скользит туда и обратно
Катается по зеркальному озеру

Она плывёт к берегу
Солнце сушит её
Птицы реют в вышине
Я едва сдерживаю плач

Птицы реют в вышине
Она стонет, вздыхая_


И еще одна их песня, с философским, вполне буддийским смыслом - "You Can't Always Get What You Want"  ("Ты не можешь всегда получать то, что хочешь")

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG5GOH2CO1k

_Нет, ты не можешь всегда получать то, что хочешь.
Ты не можешь всегда получать то, что хочешь.
Но если ты иногда пытаешься
ты обнаруживаешь, что у тебя есть то, что тебе нужно)._

----------

Алевлад (03.09.2012)

----------


## Homer

Мне нравится песня Дельфина "Я Буду Жить", особенно вот это место: 

"Но все же хочется верить, что где-то прячутся глаза, 
В которых тайною сердца кровоточит слеза, 
В которых видно на белке от боли красную нить 
И ради этих глаз 
Я буду жить. "

----------


## Германн

Яна Дягилева, "Домой". Песня про страдание.
http://music.yandex.ru/track/115818/album/10889
"От всех рождений, смертей, перерождений - домой, отсюда - домой"

Егор Летов, "Сияние". Песня про бардо смерти.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlWBrc5mRdw
"Но сияние обрушится вниз, станет твоей судьбой... но сияние обрушится вниз, станет самим тобой"

----------

Алевлад (18.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Строго по теме - аранжировки Антона Батагова на традиционное тибетское пение Ело Ринпоче: http://www.batagov.com/zvuki/lamrim.htm
http://www.batagov.com/zvuki/index.htm и другие композиции Батагова.

----------

